# Ticks



## publius (Aug 25, 2012)

I was a host to a tick. I may have picked it up in my yard while I was watching a batch of silver being dissolved. I may have picked it up at a new project at my full time job. Regardless of where this hitchhiker was encountered, I wound up in the ER a few days ago with difficulty breathing. 

Not a present time, not being able to breath well because of not being able to take a deep breath. I am better now. Please check your self for ticks as they need to set for 24-48 hours before they can truly infect you. 30% deet works to keep them off you.


----------



## micronationcreation (Aug 25, 2012)

I had one too and it affected me for years(rather it had me), horrid creatures.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2012)

micronationcreation said:


> I had one too and it affected me for years(rather it had me), horrid creatures.



:twisted:


----------



## rusty (Aug 25, 2012)

publius said:


> I was a host to a tick. I may have picked it up in my yard while I was watching a batch of silver being dissolved. I may have picked it up at a new project at my full time job. Regardless of where this hitchhiker was encountered, I wound up in the ER a few days ago with difficulty breathing.
> 
> Not a present time, not being able to breath well because of not being able to take a deep breath. I am better now. Please check your self for ticks as they need to set for 24-48 hours before they can truly infect you. 30% deet works to keep them off you.



In Manitoba we have grass tricks by the millions to the acre, in the spring I burn all the dead grass bordering our property and keep the lawn cut short and this still does not help.

We're constantly picking ticks of of ourselves and the animals, its a good thing our Jack Russel is a short hair.

Had a call to pick up a scrap car in a field when I got out of there, picked 32 ticks of of me not counting the ones on my clothing, I hate Manitoba during the tick breeding season.

Now I'm told that ticks from the south are migrating further north, and these are the Lyme carriers.

Born and raised in B.C. hung out in the woods all my life and never once had a tick.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 25, 2012)

> Now I'm told that ticks from the south are migrating further north, and these are the Lyme carriers.



We have both dog ticks and deer ticks where I live and the deer ticks are said to carry Lyme's disease. And we do have plenty of white tailed deer to host them. 

I can say I've found an occasional tick wandering my skin but none ever bite me, perhaps all of the nasty chemicals I've worked with repels them. But most flying insects will land but rarely bite. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 25, 2012)

I once had a close encounter with one of them little critters! :evil:
Some 20 years ago, I had a claim in the upper Trinity River in N. California; I went down there with two buddies of mine to do some panning & sluicing during a Labor Day weekend. We slept outside in our sleeping bags. We got up the following morning, had breakfast & headed to do some panning. As I knelt and placed my knee on my chest, it felt like I had a bad bruise on the left side of my chest. After realizing I didn't hurt myself, I lifted my T-shirt to check and... AARRRGGGG! :shock: I TICK GOT ME!!! 
After settling down, I heated my knife & touched the tick. It died, but it didn't let go. So I "shaved" it off, leaving the pinchers in my skin! :shock: So I took some of my whiskey, (I brought plenty for the trip :roll: ), kept splashing some every so often on the "wound", (and also sipped some to calm my nerves, :mrgreen, and after a few days, the pinchers started coming out of the skin and I plucked them with some tweezers. I expirienced no ill effects from the tick... but I'm afraid I did from the whiskey! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2012)

I've had a tick on me once before... that I know of... but,,,,, To kill a tick off off of you you need to have tweezers and either alcohol or ammonia. If you pull a tick off of you their hear head is still probably inside of you, and they do grow a body back.

A pair of tweezers and alcohol or ammonia will make them release their selves from your flesh. Ticks are notorious, yet, they are easily killed if you do it the correct way. You cannot simply pull ticks off of you and think everything is fine..... they do grow bodies. Take tweezers.... heat them up and dip them into any of the liquids I mentioned then grab the tick slowly... the heat alone will make it release from you. If not, the chemical effect from the ammonia or alcohol (any kind) will do it in.


Kevin


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 26, 2012)

A drop of Iodine on the Tick and they will drop off by themselves. It also helps prevent infection. Don't pull off the Tick. If it is a carrier of Lyme, it will only spread the Bacteria.

http://www.medicinenet.com/lyme_disease/article.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> A drop of Iodine on the Tick and they will drop off by themselves. It also helps prevent infection. Don't pull off the Tick. If it is a carrier of Lyme, it will only spread the Bacteria.
> 
> http://www.medicinenet.com/lyme_disease/article.htm


I didn't know about the iodine. I'm glad I have some here. I learned something new today.

Kevin


----------



## butcher (Aug 26, 2012)

In Kentucky we had many ticks and chiggers, every night you would check yourself many times you would have one of them buggers, they like the warm spots in some of the darnedest places on your body, for ticks I always lit a match blew it out and touched the tick with the hot stick then pulled them out head and all, chiggers a dab of finger nail polish works to smother them,chiggers seem to like the sock-line and belt-line, here in Oregon I get a tick now and then, but nothing like Kentucky, Oh how I miss them woods back home.


----------



## etack (Aug 26, 2012)

We had ticks real bad this year. I would find 1-10 a day on me or in the house. I keep the grass short and let the chickens out. It seems to have taken care of them for now. The hot dry has also helped.

Eric


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 30, 2012)

http://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08/29/13532240-new-tick-borne-virus-puts-the-bite-on-missouri-farmers?lite


----------

